# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Second opinion

## Kobusko

Best forum,
een vraag over het product van een tandarts: Ik moest een paar maanden geleden een brug laten vervangen. 
Mijn tandarts heeft in 3 sessies de kapotte brug verwijderd, me laten bijten en de nieuwe brug (metaal binnen, porcelijn van buiten) geplaatst met definitieve lijm. Omdat hij veel van deze brug had weggevijld, was er geen kauwcontact meer tussen boven- en onderkaak. De kleur was bovendien iets anders dan de andere elementen.

Ik kreeg al vrij snel een rekening, die ik heb voldaan en, wat voor rekening van de (aanvullende) verzekering was, heb ik van hen ontvangen.

Na ongeveer een week heb ik de tandarts geinformeerd dat ik niet tevreden was; zijn reactie was vrij bot: hij zei dat hij daarvan baalde, maar dat hij het werk zou overdoen.

Hij moest de eerste brug deel voor deel verwijderen en besteedde meer sessies voor het maken en aanbrengen van de tweede versie dan tijdens de eerste versie. Ik moest ook weer opnieuw bijten. ik werd naar de tandtechnieker gestuurd voor kleurkeuze en om uit te leggen wat er mis was aan de eerste versie (jammer genoeg moest dat gebeuren aan de hand van een voorlopige brug).

De tandtechnieker bond me op het hart om de tweede versie met provisionele lijm aan te laten brengen en dat is nu gebeurd. En maar goed ook want precies het zelfde is gebeurd: Ik heb geen kauwcontact via de tweede versie brug, de kleur is het ook niet helemaal correct.
Ik heb al op eigen initiatief een afspraak met de tandtechnieker gemaakt om te zien hoe e.e.a. te corrigeren.

De tandarts zei me dat ik kon terugkomen wanneer ik wilde om de brug definitief te plaatsen, maar vroeg me niet hoe deze brug aanvoelde. Vrij bot dus.

Nu mijn vragen:
1. wat is er misgegaan? is dit iets wat te wijten is aan de zelfde fout? 
2. hoe kan ik handelen? hem weer melden dat het fout zit en hem weer het werk laten repeteren? ik heb niet veel vertrouwen meer in hem.
3. zijn er instanties waar je deze klacht kunt neerleggen?
4. kan ik mijn geld terug krijgen om een ander het werk over te laten doen?

Dank
Kobusko

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Kobusko,

Amai, das héél wat wat jij nu meemaakt!!
Ik neem aan dat er in Nederland en België instanties zijn waar je je klacht kunt voorleggen... bij je zorgverzekeraar/mutualiteit mss?
Ik woon in België en ga voor klachten naar m'n mutualiteit die dan een advocaat van hen op de zaak zet.
Mss 's bellen naar de Juristenlijn?
Het nr van België ken ik; 0032-92696256, van NL heb ik het helaas niet, maar hopelijk kan iemand anders je daaraan helpen of vraag het op bij de inlichtingendienst (advocatenlijn/juristenlijn voor gratis advies van advocaten)

Sterkte en succes ermee!! Dit is niet fijn voor je!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Kobusko,

Zeer vervelend wat je hebt meegemaakt!

Ik heb de volgende informatie voor je gevonden:
*Informatielijn*
Bij de informatielijn van de Nederlandse Maatschappij tot bevordering der Tandheelkunde (NMT) kunt u terecht met vragen over tandheelkundige behandelingen, tarieven en klachten. U krijgt dan informatie of een advies over de aanpak van uw probleem. Eventueel wordt u informatie toegestuurd. De informatielijn is telefonisch bereikbaar via 0900-2025012. Dit nummer kost 0,25 per minuut. De gegeven informatie en de adviezen zijn gratis.
*EEN KLACHT UITPRATEN MET UW EIGEN TANDARTS*
Wanneer u een klacht heeft over uw tandarts probeert u deze eerst in overleg met hem op te lossen. Dat u niet tevreden bent, moet hij uiteraard weten. Dan heeft hij de gelegenheid een misverstand recht te zetten of zaken te herstellen. Wilt u uw klacht rustig met uw tandarts bespreken, maak dan een aparte afspraak. Geef kort aan waarover u wilt praten, dan kan uw tandarts zich op het gesprek voorbereiden. Vindt u het moeilijk om een klacht met de tandarts te bespreken? Hier volgt een aantal tips die u kunnen helpen.
* Schrijf van te voren de punten op waar u over wilt praten.
* Bedenk van tevoren wat u met het gesprek wilt bereiken. Wees hierover duidelijk naar uw tandarts. Wilt u dat hij zijn excuses aanbiedt? Wilt u dat hij de behandeling overdoet, op zijn kosten? Wilt u dat hij toegeeft dat hij uw gebit verkeerd behandeld heeft?
* Neem gerust een famiielid of een goede bekende mee naar het gesprek. Laat dit uw tandarts wel van te voren weten.
* Probeer een gesprek zo zakelijk mogelijk te houden.
* Wanneer u bang bent dat uw tandarts u voortaan zal beschouwen als die klagende patiënt, stel uw angst dan uitdrukkelijk aan de orde.
* U kunt uw tandarts ook eerst een brief schrijven wanner u bang bent dat u niet goed uit uw woorden komt. Geef daarin aan of u een schriftelijke reactie wilt of liever de kwestie uitpraat.
*ALS U EEN KLACHT HEEFT OVER DE TANDARTS*
Komt u tot een bevredigende oplossing, dan is dat zowel voor u als uw tandarts het beste. Uw relatie kan dan op een prettige manier worden voortgezet. Lukt dat niet, dan kunt u bij verschillende instanties terecht. Een afdeling Informatie- en Klachtenopvang Gezondheidszorg van de Zorgbelangorganisatie bij u in de buurt kan u adviseren wat voor u de beste mogelijkheid is en waar u terecht kunt voor bijstand.
U kunt ook overwegen uw klacht aan een klachtencommissie voor te leggen.
Er zijn twee beroepsorganisaties voor tandartsen: de Nederlandse Maatschappij tot bevordering der Tandheelkunde (NMT) en de Associatie Nederlandse Tandartsen (ANT). Tandartsen moeten aangesloten zijn bij een klachtencommissie. Dit is vastgelegd in de Wet Klachtrecht Cliënten Zorgsector. De tandartsen die zijn aangesloten bij de NMT kennen de Centrale Klachtencommissie van de NMT. De tandartsen die zijn aangesloten
bij de ANT kennen de Klachtencommissie Tandheelkunde van de ANT. Als tandartsen niet zijn aangesloten bij een beroepsgroep moeten zij zich individueel bij een klachtencommissie aansluiten. De klachtencommissie kan alleen oordelen of uw klacht gegrond of ongegrond is. Dit betekent dat zij u wel of geen gelijk geven. De klachtencommissie kan geen straffen uitdelen. Zij kan zelf dus geen veranderingen aanbrengen. De commissie kan wel aanbevelingen doen voor verbeteringen. De instelling of de behandelaar die zelfstandig werkt kan hierdoor maatregelen treffen. Hierdoor kan uw klacht in de toekomst voorkomen worden.
U kunt geen schadeclaim indienen bij een klachtencommissie. Bij
een schadeclaim moet u de behandelaar zelf of de directie van de
instelling aansprakelijk stellen.
*Tuchtcollege*
Het tuchtrecht heeft tot doel het bewaken van de kwaliteit van de medische beroepsuitoefening, waaronder dat van tandartsen. Het medisch tuchtrecht wordt uitgevoerd door Tuchtcolleges. Als aan dit college een klacht over een tandarts wordt voorgelegd, bestaat het college uit tandartsen en een jurist als voorzitter. Bij de tuchtcolleges kunt u alleen klagen over situaties die onder de tuchtnormen in de gezondheidszorg vallen (zie www.tuchtcollege-
gezondheidszorg.nl/ikhebeenklacht). Er zijn twee normen waaraan uw behandelaar zich moet houden: 
* zorgvuldig handelen ten opzichte van de patiënt of zijn naasten
* handelen in algemeen belang van de individuele gezondheidszorg
U kunt uw klacht schriftelijk indienen bij het regionaal tuchtcollege, wat verbonden is aan de woonplaats van de behandelaar. Het tuchtcollege beoordeelt alleen of de behandelaar heeft gehandeld volgens de regels van de beroepsgroep. Heeft de behandelaar zich gehouden aan de geldende normen? Het tuchtrecht geldt voor alle tandartsen.
_voorbeeld
Voor het trekken van een kies ben ik door mijn tandarts doorverwezen naar een kaakchirurg. Die heeft de verkeerde kies getrokken. In de verwijsbrief stond wel duidelijk aangegeven om welke kies het ging. Toen hij begon met trekken heb ik nog proberen duidelijk te maken dat hij met de verkeerde kies bezig was. Dat was niet gemakkelijk door de verdoving. De kaakchirurg duwde me terug in mijn stoel en verweet me zenuwachtig te zijn. Zelfs achteraf blijft de kaakchirurg volhouden dat hij de goede kies
heeft getrokken. Ik verwijt hem het trekken van de verkeerde kies
en het feit dat hij helemaal niet naar mij geluisterd heeft._
Als het Tuchtcollege uw klacht in behandeling neemt, vindt een
onderzoek plaats. Uiteindelijk doet het een uitspraak over het handelen van de tandarts. De maatregelen die het tuchtcollege kan opleggen, zijn bedoeld om de goede kwaliteit van het beroep te waarborgen. Het Medisch Tuchtcollege kan geen schadevergoeding toekennen. Toch kunt u het als een vorm van genoegdoening ervaren als het Tuchtcollege uw klacht gegrond vindt. Een procedure bij het Tuchtcollege is gratis, maar de kosten voor rechtsbijstand zijn voor uw eigen rekening.
_(Bron: npcf.nl informatiefolder "Vragen over de tandarts.")_

Ik weet niet bij welke tandarts je bent geweest of in welke regio je woont, maar mijn vader is tandtechnieker, dus ik zal hem vanavond vragen of hij advies voor je heeft en misschien weet hij wel een goede tandarts of tandtechniecus in jou regio...

Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Kobusko

Beste Agnes en Luuss
Beiden van harte bedankt voor de uitgebreide reactie, die ik ter harte neem. Luuss bij voorbaat dank voor de suggestie aan het einde. ter informatie: ik woon in Den Haag.
Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden.
groet
Kobusko

----------

